# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Türkiye yine iyi gidecek

## ceydaaa

adasda.jpgTürk Sanayicileri ve İşadamları Derneği (TÜSİAD), Koç Üniversitesi ve Ekonomik Araştırmalar Forumu (ERF) tarafından ABD'nin başkenti Washington'da, "Türk Ekonomisi: Fırsatlar ve Zorluklar Paneli" düzenlendi. 

Dünya Bankası Türkiye Direktörü Martin Raiser, yaptığı konuşmada, Türkiye'nin kriz sonrası dönemde çok iyi iş çıkardığını söyledi. 

"Türkiye, demografik yapısından dolayı gelecek on yılda da yine iyi gidecek" diyen Raiser, yine de yavaş büyümeden kaçınılması için yapısal reformlara ihtiyaç olduğunu kaydetti. 

Raiser, Türkiye'nin önemli oranda altyapı yatırımları gerçekleştirdiği ifade ederek, ekonomik hareketlerin üç büyük şehirden çıkıp diğer bölgelere dağılmasının da ülkenin sosyal kapsayıcılığında ciddi rol oynadığını dile getirdi. 

Türkiye'nin sürdürülebilir büyüme için yapması gerekenlere değinen Raiser, bunları "bölge ve diğer pazarlara yönelik entegrasyonu derinleştirme, verimliliği canlandırma, enerji verimliliği, tasarruf ve kadın iş gücünü artırma ve kurumları yüksek gelirli ülke yapısına uyumlu hale getirme" olarak sıraladı. 

Raiser, ayrıca, Türkiye'nin bölgesi ve dünyada yükselen bir güç olduğunu da kaydetti. 

"Kadınların istihdamı artırılmalı"

IMF Araştırma Bölümü danışmanı Prakash Loungani de Türkiye'deki işgücü piyasasına yönelik sunum yaptı.

Türkiye'de işsizlik oranlarının 2009 krizinden bu yana azaldığını belirten Loungani, ancak uzun dönemli işsizlik oranlarının biraz kaygı verici olduğunu kaydetti. Loungani, işsizlik oranlarının kadınlarda daha kötü olduğunu, bu noktada adımlar atılması gerektiğini ifade etti. 

İşsizlik oranları ve piyasadaki boş istihdam alanlarına bakıldığında, ekonomik büyümenin istihdama çok fazla yansımadığının görüldüğünü anlatan Loungani, ancak yaş gruplarına göre değerlendirildiğinde tablonun biraz daha değiştiğini dile getirdi. Loungani, işgücü piyasasının daha rekabet edebilir hale getirilmesinin önemine işaret etti. 

"Son yılların en ilgi çekici para politikalarından biri"

John Hopkins Üniversitesi Ekonomi Bölümü öğretim üyesi Prof. Laurence Ball da para politikasına değindi. 

Türkiye'nin para politikasını "son yılların en ilgi çekici para politikalarından biri" şeklinde tanımlayan Ball, Türkiye'nin, merkez bankalarıyla ilgili geleneksel dogmaların ötesine geçtiğini kaydetti.

Ball, Türkiye Merkez Bankasını para politikasına yönelik bazı eleştirilere işaret ederek, "Bence tam tersi, yeni çerçeve, geleneksel politikadaki problemler düşünüldüğünde, denemeye değer" dedi.

----------

